# Home Barista Training - NW London on 28 Dec 2017



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am pleased to offer home barista training sessions on 28 December in my coffee studio (Pinner area of NW London) either on my machine and grinder (Rocket R60V and Anfim SP2) or using yours (tank fed only - no plumbed in machines please).

Home Barista Training covers the following;


Different types of beans and how to store them

Setting up your grinder

Dialling in the beans

Weighing and Dosing

Tamping

Espresso extraction

Milk steaming

Drink building (making Americanos, Flat Whites, Mocha's etc - depending on your taste preferences)

Care and maintenance of your machine


The session usually lasts for 2 1/2 hours and costs £150 for up to 2 people

I am flexible on time and can host you between 0900 and 2000

Other dates will be available in the new year.

Please PM me for further details


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Really enjoyed training in my new coffee studio today.

Nadine enjoyed coffee made by our first guest and everything worked as planned.

Planning tweaks to the area to make it even better, and cannot wait to welcome more people in to hone their technique.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi Glenn,

I would love to have a barista training. Would it be possible for you to do it at my house? Living in Cobham

kindest,

malin


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Glenn. Any other dates in 2018? I just wanted to know how much Barista training was at your place with my Gaggia Classic and Rossi Rr45? Happy to join others as part of class.

BTW - Your PM inbox is full.

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@Glenn, sorry if you've already noticed them and are formulating a response / in contact with them. See above enquiries for your services.

Ta,

Joe


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks @jlarkin and @Badgerman

Inbox cleared

Sorry for delay as we have a new arrival taking up our energy

Will send full details this evening.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

New arrival?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Obnic said:


> New arrival?


The tension is really getting to me: puppy, coffee machine something that seems to go more with "new arrival"?


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

I am interested in home barista training. Please pm me of any dates you may have planned.


----------

